# Open knee Anterior Lateral Ligament CPT Code



## kimmynewt  (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi,

I have a physician that is looking for a code for an ALL knee surgery.  (Anterior Lateral Ligament)  The code it keeps throwing me to is for an ACL surgery and he says that is not the same surgery he is doing on this particular ligament. I am looking for an open code for this procedure so that we can bill this properly on the surgeons side and our surgery center.

Thanks for any help you can give! 

Kimmy


----------



## meghanhannus (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello kimmynewt,

If this is a reconstruction of the ALL then the code I am coming up with is CPT 27427 since the ALL is extra-articular.


----------



## emkahu (Oct 21, 2019)

I have a doctor who is doing the ALL reconstruction with revision ACL reconstruction and medial meniscus repair.  I know the codes are 29888 27427  and 29882 my problem is I do not have a diagnosis for the ALL.  My doctor told me that when you do a revision ACL that it is now suggested that you do a reconstruction of the ALL.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  Can I bill this since the ALL was not torn?  My diagnosis are recurrent ACL tear & posterior horn medial meniscus tear.


----------

